# humminbird power ?



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Stupid question time from new guy.
I have a small boat I'm trying to covert into a comfortable fishing boat for myself and son. It's almost done.
My concern is with weight. I have a marine battery I'm using for lights and trolling motor. I would like to run the fish finder off it's own battery.
Question....Is there a smaller battery that I can use for the fish finder? It's only a humminbird 550. 
Or do I just run everything off the same battery and hope I don't get interference in the fish finder?
Thanks for any help or advise you might have.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

finders pull very little power, you can run off your troll batt,. BUT it will also peep or shut down if it see;s low power. so a second small 12volt might be best. make sure you put a inline fuse on the unit,


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i converted a 12' "rowboat" into a pretty sweet fishing machine!! only run 1 27 series battery for everything...bow mount trolling motor(36# thrust) with a 30 amp breaker,running lights,2 ffinders,bilge pump and elec start 15hp...all was wired correctly with inline fuses...i get zero interference and havent had a dead battery yet...ran all wires in a corrugated conduit to keep things neat...could email some pics next week when i unwinterise if it will help ya!!


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

wave warrior said:


> i converted a 12' "rowboat" into a pretty sweet fishing machine!! only run 1 27 series battery for everything...bow mount trolling motor(36# thrust) with a 30 amp breaker,running lights,2 ffinders,bilge pump and elec start 15hp...all was wired correctly with inline fuses...i get zero interference and havent had a dead battery yet...ran all wires in a corrugated conduit to keep things neat...could email some pics next week when i unwinterise if it will help ya!!


That would be great if you would do that. It would be very helpful.



Thanks for the help folks


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

gonefishin 50 said:


> That would be great if you would do that. It would be very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help folks


pm me your email addy...should be able to untarp it this week,its under my carport awaiting spring


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> finders pull very little power, you can run off your troll batt,. BUT it will also peep or shut down if it see;s low power. so a second small 12volt might be best. make sure you put a inline fuse on the unit,


Here comes another stupid question...why do you put an inline fuse on the unit?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fishnguy said:


> Here comes another stupid question...why do you put an inline fuse on the unit?


if its not fused and overheats/shorts out you will have electric fire...


----------

